# PDF Formular lässt sich nicht ändern



## spirit (8. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin gerade am verzweifeln......

Folgende Situation:

Ich erstelle mit mit Adobe Acrobat 9 prof ein Formular, welches Usern als Formular bereitgestellt wird.
Da der User seine Eingaben überhaupt speichern kann, speicher ich das Formular mit erweiterten Rechten.

Das Formular funktioniert soweit einwandfrei und lässt sich auch problemlos als Kopie auf die lokale Festplatte speichern. Wenn ich aber nun meine Kopie dieses Formulars öffnen möchte um darin noch eine Änderung vorzunehmen, kommt eine Meldung:

durch dieses dokument wurden erweiterte funktionen in adobe reader aktiviert  editieren~~

Ich habe nun auf zahlreichen Seiten zwar den gleichen Fehler gefunden, aber keine wo ein Lösungsansatz erkennbar war.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee was hier nicht richtig ist??

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------

